# Queensland Health UK interviews



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

Hiya, just got offered and interview with Queensland Health and wondering if anyone else has been through the process? 

Thanks


----------



## lorna grennan (Feb 9, 2008)

I am being sponsored by Queensland Health and am going through the visa process with an agent. I had an interview over the phone which was very basic, 3 to 4 questions in all, with the Nurse Manager and the Director of Nursing. I was interviewed at the end of September. Hope to be in OZ by June!


----------



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats Iorna. Wow, nine months for the visa. Wasn't Queensland Health able to assist you so the process would have been faster? Good luck!


----------



## lorna grennan (Feb 9, 2008)

They were a bit slow to start things. Got the nod in December to go ahead as they have to apply for sponsorship! So all in all don't think it has taken that long! When do you hope to be there!!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there,

Was reading your e-mail I got interviewed yesterday for WA Freemantle hospital. Quite a good package and wage however I am not sure What area I want to be in yet. Are you going onto a ward? I really want a community post as thats what I have now. Do you know of any community posts? Are you a general ao psychi nurse? What sponsership package did you get offered? Was it £20,000 dollars relocation fees etc. Its quite daunting going to a new place and starting afresh.
Good luck .
Janice


----------



## lorna grennan (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a registered nurse for learning disabilities, I will be working within a unit, going back to basics and also losing a lot of money as I'm currently on an 8a, but I see it as a step on the ladder. I would prefer a commnity post as well but until I get out there and find out how things are in my field, I am happy with what they are offering me. I don't think my relocation package is as much as yours, still negotiating this at the moment! Good luck with your move!! Lorna


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again,
Do you know where you want to live etc? Do you have a family to consider?
My head is battered at the min as we have loads to sort out. When I was offfered the post they said I could be out as quick as 15 weeks, however our house hasnt sold yet.. Will the hospital sort out a rental accommodation for the first 6 weeks? 
I dont know what to do as we originally quite fancied Brisbane. Do you have an e-mail address for Queensland hospital that I could have as I am interested in what they have to offer. I am a psychiatric nurse. My friend is learning disabilities so I will have to tell her about the opportunities in Oz as you only ever hear of them wanting general nurses.
Keep in touch, and let me know how everthing is going.
Janice.


----------



## lorna grennan (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Janice, I have an agent in Queensland and she put me in touch with a friend of hers who got me the contact for the job, obvioulsy I had to pay for this, but it was worth it as I now have a job! I will be working in an area called Red Hill so are currently looking at suburbs around the area, Ashbury. We would like to live by the sea and we have looked at Redcliffe but its an hour for commuting. We are going to rent initally, Queensland Health will pay for 4 weeks rental at about $400 per week, probably look at holiday accommodation first as you are not tied in. Will need to get a feel of the different locations. The job that I will have I feel will be very institutionalised, not used to working in that environment, was about 22 years ago since I last worked in that sor of environment. We have looked places up, also on google earth, we are taking two reluctant teenagers, my daughter is 15 and will do her GCSE's in May and a 13 yr old boy. Got most of my docs into my agent and next step will be to get the medicals done. House has been on the market a couple of weeks and we have another house to sell. If you googe Queensland Helath Authority, you should get the contact numbers and vacancies are on there. Have you registered with the QNC as this can take some time and you will have to get a lot of docs together for them. One piece of advice is to start getting you documentation together as everything has to be certified by a solicitor, luckily I have a friend sho is a magistrate so he has been certifying everything for me. I know it's really scary but I'm sure it must be better than beind tin the UK. My sister emigrated to Newzealand last year and they have already bought an acre of land and a boat. Let me know if you need any more advice. Lorna


----------



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

The website address for Queensland health is Welcome to Queensland Health - Promoting a healthier Queensland
They are conducting interviews in the UK next week so I think you should submit your info ASAP. You can also search the website each Friday when they post new jobs. 
I also would prefer a job in community mental health as that is the area I worked in back home (Canada). I have already started gathering the info for the overseas qualifications assessment with the Australian Association of Social Workers and hoping by mid-March to submit all the info. I hope to be in Australia by September if everything works out. 
Janice, a big move is always stressful. Just plan ahead as much as you can. All that you can't control, don't worry about it. 

Good luck all


----------



## merlman (Feb 26, 2008)

*Interview*

Hi,

I see you have a possible exciting interview ahead of you! I sent in a post requesting information on working in Australia and if you can send me some information, that would be great.

In as far as the interview is concerned, I do not know exactly what it entails, but, I sometimes carry out interviews for nurses. All I can say is that, be yourself, show that you can work with people and have a lot of patients, do not pretend to know what you do not know, and finally, show interest in wanting to know what you do not know. By this i mean, if they ask you a question you are unsure of, be open in telling them that you do not know, or 'I'm not sure but my guess is ............'. proceed by asking them what they feel the answer is, or show them that you will find the answer.

i Hope this is of much help!


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Roxy,
Thanks for the Queensland info I have put an application form in so I can see what they offer, then I can decide whether to take the job offer in Perth.
Its really weird that you can be offered a job and its open for potentially a year..
Anyway Sept was the date that we had in mind to if the house sells by then, fingers crossed..
Just been offered an interview for Friday 7th March in Newcastle, do I need to prepare much? The one I had in Edinburgh wa just 4/5 simple questions not loke the ones here in the UK where you are expected to do 15min presentations etc and know policies and proceedures inside out..
Thanks again for the info
Janice


----------



## deb31deb (Jun 3, 2008)

lorna grennan said:


> I am being sponsored by Queensland Health and am going through the visa process with an agent. I had an interview over the phone which was very basic, 3 to 4 questions in all, with the Nurse Manager and the Director of Nursing. I was interviewed at the end of September. Hope to be in OZ by June!


what questions were you asked i have phone interview tomm with them


----------



## roxyinitalia (Feb 17, 2008)

deb31deb, the best thing to do is go to the Queensland Health website and look at the selection criteria questions for a job posted in your field. Those are the questions I experienced when I was interviewed. 
good luck


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi deb,

They are very basic questions not like here in England. They asked me situational questions, basically surrounding risk assessment, conflict with staff, etc. 
good luck.


----------

